# Garnet Lil Rock...HOT DAMN!!



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

I got this 112 Garnet Lil Rock from a fellow member (traynor/Garnet) back at Christmas. At the time I was super busy so I fired it up for an hour or so then it got put on the back-burner..until now!

I don't know the exact topology of the circuit but this thing screams Roots-Rock...slide coolness spoken here!

It's just a dual 6v6 but it get's meaner than any Deluxe or Princeton I've played -vintage or otherwise. It doesn't have that blackfaced scooped mid sound that typically keeps me away from those types of amps. Wonderfuly juicy midrange but without the extreme rawness of a tweed. Though I've never played one I assume it's similar to a Brown era Deluxe or Princeton..which is considered the bridge between tweed and BF.

With the volume cranked and a tele you get a surprising amount of grind. I love that it uses an octal tube (6Sn7) in the pre-amp like the really old fenders and an Alessandro I once owned. Wish I had the higher gain 6SL7 for a comparison -though I imagine it may start to mush out. 

There's a reasonable amount of clean headroom and really sparkles with single coils. The bass and treble controls are very effective and have a great range -crank em' up for more gain. I assume the headroom would improve with a higher rated speaker but it sounds so good as is I don't want to change a thing.

Now for the bad news.. like most 'vintage' amps it always sounds the best right before you have a problem. It's making that 'rushing/crackling' noise while its on -regardless of volume and without a guitar plugged in. It doesn't seem to be related to the input jacks or tubes, I'm thinking the filtering in the power supply?

Long story short, who in Canada can I trust with my new favorite amp?

..


----------



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

Icame across your post as I was doing research on Garnet amps. Did you get this fixed? I take my stuff to Chuck at C4 Soundworks in Edmonton. I can give you his contact unless you already have it.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

After 6 yrs, I'm sure he's got this sorted or even sold by now... ;^)


----------

